
Setback for Keyboardio, the heirloom-grade keyboard for serious typists - jseliger
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/keyboardio/the-model-01-an-heirloom-grade-keyboard-for-seriou/posts/1501167
======
DrScump
Well, at least the Chinese manufacturer successfully obtained detailed
technology in the process.

